# Sharp stabbing pains



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi hun

Will try and keep it short as I know you are busy.

For about 2/3 weeks now and again I get really sharp stabbing pains erm down below   do you know where I mean? I know I did not get it with DS. Thing is it really hurts and can make me shout out as it happens unexpectedly, it just feels like a hot pin/stabbing action, only hurts a split second then it's gone. Is it anything to worry about? It's not everyday either.

Also with DS I never had BH and I don't think I have had any this time round either. Does this mean my body is not gearing up to give birth? I get period pains now and again but that could be stretching and I generally get the period pains when I have done a bit too much walking. I just was so hoping not to be induced this time round and I am worrying lack of BH means my body is happily plodding on and not getting ready!

Thanks hun xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You can sometimes get shooting pains in your cervix, which is nothing to worry about. Don't worry about the lack of braxton hicks, not everyone gets them/feels them, it doesn't affect your labour, everything sounds good,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

That was quick, thank you very much. Will try not to worry    (worry is my middle name   ) xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

He he, mine too!!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Glad I am not alone    Could it be a sign of anything happening or is it just one of them late stages of pg niggles? x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's probably just a niggle, and your cervix may be starting to change a little bit,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

ok thank you hun, I wont get my hopes up     x


----------

